# S&W free range bag



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

their offer has been extended again until March 31. Can anyone confirm if the purchase of a Walther imported by S&W qualifies for this offer?

Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes indeed.

I got 3 of those bags last year. Sold 2. The first one I got was a HUGE one. I had heard that they had run out and had substituted bags. The other 2 I got were just regular range bags for 1 pistol. I was disappointed that they all were not the huge duffel bag size type that I got the first time.

Just hand write on the slip that "S&W customer service was contacted, and it was stated that Walther P99 purchases qualify for the free bag."

That is what I did all 3 times.


----------



## OwensDad (Jan 29, 2007)

Sweet; thanks Ship! :smt1099


----------



## Highside (Jan 20, 2007)

Right on, looks like I have a free range bag coming to me.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got one last year and it is a big sucker. I take anywhere between two and five guns when I go so I like it. It's holding up good too.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> I got 3 of those bags last year. Sold 2. The first one I got was a HUGE one. I had heard that they had run out and had substituted bags. The other 2 I got were just regular range bags for 1 pistol. I was disappointed that they all were not the huge duffel bag size type that I got the first time.
> 
> ...


Shipwreck,

How do I go about claiming a couple of these suckers? Can I just call S&W Customer Service, or what? I have registered both of my pistols with them.

Thanks,

J. Pomeroy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U have to have a special form to do it, and the gun had to have been purchased within a certain period.

Here is the forum...

http://www.shootingusa.com/LATEST_UPDATES/GUN_A_MONTH/GAM_Offer/gam_offer.html


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U have to have a special form to do it, and the gun had to have been purchased within a certain period.
> 
> Here is the forum...
> 
> http://www.shootingusa.com/LATEST_UPDATES/GUN_A_MONTH/GAM_Offer/gam_offer.html


Thanks, I downloaded forms.

Best Wishes,

J. Pomeroy


----------

